# The light bikes of Venice beach



## Brian G Turner (Nov 19, 2015)

I just loved the eccentricity of these people. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34849850


----------



## J Riff (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyone living at Venice can afford to be eccentric.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 20, 2015)

Once before I die, I must visit Venice Beach. I think an eccentric like me would fit in nicely. Good one Brian.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 20, 2015)

Take lots of $ for parking. The sand is very nice.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Mar 25, 2016)

It's changing a lot, sadly. As the tech money flows in, a lot of the culturally unique stuff is getting pushed out. It's still great, but like a lot of other countercultural areas of global "destination cities," it feels endangered.

See it while there's still something left to see!


----------

